# Sealing a new Pine Fence



## Kurtzilla (Jul 12, 2010)

mangiola, what you can try, is a product called Xylene. It is actually a paint thinner / sealer remover. You will need to spray the areas that you already sealed with Xylene. What it will do, is re-activate the sealer that you applied. Once it is re-activated then you can use your pressure washer at a distance to spray off the sealer, don't get to close, otherwise you will damage the wood again. Once the sealer is off, allow it to dry for a day or two and do a lite sanding to the fence to remove any rough spots. When applying your new sealer, use what is refered to a slit roller. Rolling on sealers is far more productive, and gives a better overall apperance then spraying. What happens when you spray, depending on temps. Is the sealer sets up quick and gives you a fan appearance.

Hope this helps. This is what I do.
:thumbsup:


----------

